#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Recommendations for good dark, creepy movies

## night gazer

I was just wondering if anyone has any recommendations of any good dark movies. I prefer movies which are dark and creepy, sans gore and blood and such. Some is okay, but I definitely don't usually like movies which are based on it. Ghostly movies are fun, but anything else is good too. Anyway, any suggestions would be appreciated!

----------


## magickaldeadname

Well, "Begotten" is a good grotesque horror movie. Pretty abstract, good to watch. It is only black and white, like an old movie, but the gore and bloody scenes are rendered as well. Although, it is far away being an classical gore movie, it is more spiritual and religious... ;-)

----------


## Gemnus32

A list:

1. Midnight Meat Train
2. Book of Blood
3. The Ring (Original American version)
4. Amityville Horror (Original 1970's version)
5. The Ninth Gate (Johhny Depp!)
6. 28 Days of Night (Original)
7. Dark Water
8. Stephen King's Rose Red
9. Pet Sematary (Original Version)
10. The Shining (Both Kubrick's and the Miniseries are good)
11. Underworld

I'm a huge fan of horror movies, and could probably come up with another list if I looked some things up.

----------


## Aradia

Salem's Lot, by Stephen King
Needful Things, by Stephen King
Sleepwalkers, by Stephen King

ALL GREAT MOVIES. Now it has been a while since I have seen Needful Things, and, I can't remember if that movie had any gore in it.

----------


## Donald Rio

Orphan, Silent Hill, Shutter Island, Zombie Land and Dead Silence are a collection of most shocking and twisted movies I have watched. It is really worth watching!

----------


## chickenrice

I agree with The ring (but i prefer the original japanese version) and the ring 2 which is even more creepy. The grudge, the eye, one missed call, shutter, pulse..  :Smile: 

I would also recommend ''The haunting'' (1963) for an old movie it creeped me.

----------


## Broomhilda

Like Iza mentioned the Old "Uninvited" awesome movie.
"Legend of Hell house" 
"The Others"
"Half Light"
"The Exorcist"
"Dark Water"
"Lady in White"
"Ringu"
"Stir of Echoes"
"The Gift"
"The Grudge"
"What Lies Benieth"
"White Noise"
"The changeling"
"Ghost Story"
"The innocents"
"Turn of the Screw"
all those are awesome also.

----------


## Asin

Watch the 1922 version of Nosferatu at 2am. Creepy.  :EEK!:

----------


## Twilight Siren

"Dark City" ! With Rufus Sewell, Kiefer Sutherland, and Jennifer Connelly

Can't believe nobody mentioned that one yet!

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi2614494745/ <--watch the trailer

----------


## Iza

Blood Sucking Freaks, The Howling, Night of the Living Dead.

----------


## noxul

Check out the Masters of Horror series. Not all good, but some gems. Youtube have some 70's and 80's horror channels worth looing at.
http://www.youtube.com/user/70sHorrorRealm (they got the links to the other channels too)

----------

